# Is it really weird telling your therapist all your juicy secrets?



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

i do want therapy im just scared about telling a stranger about the darkness in my head, my families secrets, my sex life and my romantic life. **** that ive never told anyone. does anyone else feel proper weird talking to a therapist about all these things?

and also what does the therapist really think when you tell them those things? i bet they must be thinking in their head "dirty ****t" or are they just generally detached from anything you could possibly say to them? because at the end of the day theyre humans too

also how does a therapist respond when you tell them your secrets? are they just like "oh really how do you feel about that"


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

I think you have to think about what you want out of therapy. You're not really under any obligation to tell a therapist anything you don't want. If your therapist pushes you on something you're not ready to talk about, it's fine to say "I'm not ready to discuss that right now." 

Therapy is usually more helpful if you can be honest with your therapist, but there aren't any hard and fast rules, so if you're not ready to say something just talk about something else. 

Usually people with SA think their problems are way worse than they really are, and fear that they will be judged for them. Maybe you do have some really weird/horrible **** going on. But my guess is that the therapist has probably heard a lot of the stuff you're worried about and won't be shocked by the things you think about (they're probably way worse in your head than in reality).


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

but isn't it really weird telling a therapist all these private things about you? x


----------



## myersljennifer (Sep 6, 2013)

I've never had a therapist but I wonder about these things too. I would say that, yes, they have their personal opinions, but they are thinking with a one track mind(business/helping their client), and I can guarantee there's nothing they haven't heard. Therapists are likely very desensitized.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

You might actually find it liberating.


----------



## cellophanegirl (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> but isn't it really weird telling a therapist all these private things about you? x


Yeah it is weird. The blessing and the curse of therapy is that it IS a social interaction. So basically going to therapy is like an exposure for your SA. Sometimes this can be a bad thing, like if you have an issue you want to work out but you're struggling to tell your therapist about it b/c of SA. But learning to talk to your therapist will help you feel more confident having social interactions with people in general, and might make you feel like your secrets aren't as scary as they seem.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I get what you're saying, I mean, I would love to try to go to therapy..but there's two reasons why I can't go. 1. complicated story on why I can't get there 2. OP's Thread

I just wouldn't be able to feel comfortable telling them any of that..


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I told my last therapist something very personal and very shocking, she looked like she wanted to cry, I told my new therapist a lot about my childhood abuse and she also looked sad after reading my story


----------



## fire mage64 (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool Ice Dude55 said:


> and also what does the therapist really think when you tell them those things? i bet they must be thinking in their head "dirty ****t" or are they just generally detached from anything you could possibly say to them? because at the end of the day theyre humans too


I'd imagine they'd be trying to analyze everything you're saying to understand how it adds to your problems and how best to fix your problems. There are different ways to view your situation besides thinking "oh they are such a dirty person". Not everyone judges like that. As to whether your therapist does, there's no way to tell unless you ask them. The last time I went to the therapist, they were like, "Are you afraid that I am judging you?" My guess is that they wanted me to know that they weren't judging me and that it'd be okay to reveal information to them - especially if it can help them solve my problems.


----------

